# Roots of all creation



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

check check it y'all

so, where did our current stuff come from, build upon, grow from? 
some don't believe in evolution, say they ain't no monkey, don't swim like a tadpole or climb no trees.
Say their Nicolai TSR g-boxx was made directly in the image of the bicycle dog backwards himself, not no inferior little wheel rigid nonsense. well, this all jive people!
check the scriptures themselves... behold!
amen, all praise the welder!
I'm in no way attempting to start a debate on any beliefs here other than those about bicycles themselves, so please keep any others to yourself.










































make way for the elders, I wish to hear them speaketh the truth to us! Let it be told before the thousands of us, well, the 12 of us, here on the urban/dj/park board...
yeah, these were just a tiny sample of some of the sweetness I've found, in no way represents necessarily the best of the best, but you get the idea...

and, well, if you find no interest in the above subject, at least throw up a comment admitting your jealousy for the mad style expressed above...

I just had to add, yes I realize I forgot to add some sweet photos of the pnw OG mtb crew up here, but this is more related to the roots of dj/street/park riding, which in my opinion came from bmx, but I could have included some cool pictures of ritchey, fisher, and those guys as well... maybe further down the line some day. I think evil4bc is building a bike for a movie those guys are doing or something, I could be wrong, but I read something about it somehwere... like the dogtown and z-boys of mtb maybe...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Ohhhhh mannn. Now that's some funky sh1t. I love it.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice post.


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

I remember some of those ad's in BMX plus when I was a teen:thumbsup: 

Eddie Fiola was my hero in the 80's and the GT performer was my favorite bike though my parents wouldn't/couldn't afford to buy me one. 
I couldn't find a pair of Vans locally to save my life and the chrome laid-back post raised to the minimum insertion mark with the hard plastic seat proudly poised a foot or better from the frame was the way to roll.

...And what about those really cool goggles and protective mask's!!!!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Word. Have you seen Joe Kid on a Stingray??? It's like dogtown but for BMX. It's a documentary on the history of BMX, starting with the Schwinn Stingray, released in 1963, then into racing, starting about '70, and then into freestyle. I still haven't seen the whole thing... stupid DVD is fycked up!!

And, of course, then there's Rad... only the greatest BMX movie ever made!!! Think about this... Bart Taylor would have kicked Cru Jones' azz all over Hell Track if he would have been on a MTB.

Here's one of my old school favorites. Harry Leary. He basically invented the turndown and lookback. Although, what he does is called a "leary." 









Yeah, the GT Performer was rad. Check out this bad boy...









Ever done one of these...


----------



## defconfour (Sep 30, 2004)

Roots....









Mike Savage, Factory Crit Plate, CT rider, fast as sh!t, sick jumper. Word is this dude still kicks ass on a BMX bike. Very clicked turndown on a 24" bike before a lot of you guys were born (1986).









Me, leary on some jumps in my parents backyard. Hutch was one of the bikes that had decent geometry back then.









Me, can-can x out of a jump pit I built. You can see the berm for my practice track in the background goes from one group of birches to the other. I can't begin to estimate how much dirt that wheelbarrow moved.









Cap't Kirk Crisco, euro table tire grab and timeless style.









Mike Buff, roofdrop to flat w/ a 20" BMX bike. Buff, RL, and Haro were the guys that brought freestylin' to level like racing.









Mad Dog Moeller, bringing riding to the next step around 1987.









Michael Crehan, sooo flipping fast with a ton of power. He would have leads measured in straighaways not bike lengths.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

YES. Tell it how it was, Old School. I'm going to bring back that can-can x-up as soon as I get my new frame. Done one of those lately??? What about the leary? Still doin that? You should be!!! That opposite (downside) table tire grab is pimp.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

Sweet pics and great idea BikeSATORI. OMG I HATE mag wheels. I'm not even sure why. They just make me angry. Here's a clip from RAD.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

Cru Jones said:


> YES. Tell it how it was, Old School. I'm going to bring back that can-can x-up as soon as I get my new frame. Done one of those lately??? What about the leary? Still doin that? You should be!!! That opposite (downside) table tire grab is pimp.


Cru, the reason for your handle just clicked. :madman:


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

^YEAH!! There I go.^ Some bicycle boogie with aunt Becky. Check out the suits on the Reynolds twins... looks like they are in Star Fleet.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

defconfour, thanks for posting up, most excellent pics and commentary! never heard the "euro" table, but it's stylee.

The little Rad clip is sweet too. 
some of those tricks almost make me want to run a fixed gear. 
did anyone see the clip posted in the dh/fr forum of the Chinese chick doing the bike ballet stuff? pretty similar. just sit back and relax and do about 3dozen barspins, haha....


and speaking of mag wheels... If I were to run a molly, fallguy, or geekhouse, etc. (bmx spacing), I almost thought about putting a set of sealed skyways on there... but yeah, I know how you feel, I held a hatred for them for quite some time as well... although, I was also obsessed with the Tioga disc drive wheel too back in the early mtb days... they are now going for quite the pretty penny today... too bad.


----------



## defconfour (Sep 30, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> YES. Tell it how it was, Old School. I'm going to bring back that can-can x-up as soon as I get my new frame. Done one of those lately??? What about the leary? Still doin that? You should be!!! That opposite (downside) table tire grab is pimp.


nah, I haven't done a can can x, in years. I think the last one was in '96 or 97 on my OG Profile cruiser. I might have to try and relearn them - IIRC they just need commitment.

No on the Leary too - although I would love to relearn turndowns. I try them into foam when I go to the skatepark - which is once every 3 months.

I had a pic of me doing a euro tire grab BITD but can't remember where it is. It definitely wasn't as smooth as Capt Kirk.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Check this out. A 1982 26" BMX bike. What the hell??? Why did it take another 20+ years for this to reappear?

http://www.bmxmuseum.com/bikes/panda/15


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> Check this out. A 1982 26" BMX bike. What the hell??? Why did it take another 20+ years for this to reappear?
> 
> https://www.bmxmuseum.com/bikes/panda/15


Nice link Cru,
here we go, Panda action from a good year:








this chick is hot... some fit style: 









and what about this! I knew a kid who might still have one of these actually!








I've actually had the mtb version on my list of bikes to get and build up, but haven't found any in decent condition for a price I could afford. and no, I don't want a new one.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

That Sling Shot is crazy... never seen one of those.

Here's one of my favorite seens from Rad. The intro...





Kids, if you haven't seen this movie... please check it out!!! DVDs on Ebay.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

ha, you guys is old


----------



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's the real 26" bmx original- the SE Racing OM flyer. OM stands for Old Man Scot Breithaupt- he basically invented bmx racing in the 70s and the best frames of the time. http://www.bmxmuseum.com/bikes/se_racing/115
Consider too that I worked in a shop and we used to take GT 24" and Race Inc 26" bmx cruisers and spread the rear end to fit in a 6 speed cluster to make MTBs in 1983. We sent them to some friends that lived in a little town called Moab.
I think somehow a bunch of roadies took over the sport and decided to make bikes that were meant for climbing since they didn't know how to jump or descend. Its taken years to reverse that damage.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

more rarities, oddities, and eccentricities:









































Way early stuff, like this antique version of Cliff Huckstable:


----------



## FalconAR (Jun 22, 2006)

Cru Jones said:


> And, of course, then there's Rad... only the greatest BMX movie ever made!!! Think about this... Bart Taylor would have kicked Cru Jones' azz all over Hell Track if he would have been on a MTB.
> 
> 
> Cru Jones said:
> ...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Wayndar said:


> Consider too that I worked in a shop and we used to take GT 24" and Race Inc 26" bmx cruisers and spread the rear end to fit in a 6 speed cluster to make MTBs in 1983. We sent them to some friends that lived in a little town called Moab.
> I think somehow a bunch of roadies took over the sport and decided to make bikes that were meant for climbing since they didn't know how to jump or descend. Its taken years to reverse that damage.


Ha! I just read this one, somehow missed it earlier... but man, that is great... 
I like the last two lines... quality! very nice Wayndar.


----------



## defconfour (Sep 30, 2004)

BikeSATORI - Some very cool pics there! I remember seeing the Panda PRO-AM ad BITD in the magazines. I also remember the Cook Bros, Champion, and CW Z frames well.

Wayndar - I agree entirely. Rides should be about how many jumps you hit not how many miles! Cool to hear about the GT's and Race Inc's. And the OM Flyer is as cool as a bike can get. Factory SE ruled back then.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

free rider said:


> ha, you guys is old


If you're lucky, maybe someday you can be an OG. But, you best not fake the funk. Remember that bicycles are meant to fly. And spandex causes funk faking. May the force be with you my young apprentice...


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> Check this out. A 1982 26" BMX bike. What the hell??? Why did it take another 20+ years for this to reappear?
> 
> http://www.bmxmuseum.com/bikes/panda/15


Ha hahahahah 
PANDA bikes ... LOL

Funny story I was at a Thai resturant in Berkely and the guy behind the counter herd us talking about bmx bikes and he piped up ... " I used to own PANDA BMX , my cousin can get you complete bikes from Taiwan for $40 complete  lol "

For some "REAL " old school flavor I got the ORIGNAL SKYWAY TA weld sample frame ! and the orignal streetbeat front triangle weld sample :skep: 
Along with enough tubes to do 5-6 complete TA frames


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> For some "REAL " old school flavor I got the ORIGNAL SKYWAY TA weld sample frame ! and the orignal streetbeat front triangle weld sample :skep:
> Along with enough tubes to do 5-6 complete TA frames


Well, build up one of those suckuz and post some pics!! It's not like you have anything else to do...


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> That Sling Shot is crazy... never seen one of those.
> 
> Here's one of my favorite seens from Rad. The intro...
> 
> ...


The opening is the best part of the movie ... you can see the custom GT Eddie Fiola rode at pipe line ... it had 24"x 1.5's on it he swore it rode tranny better than a 20"

80's trivia ... Hal Neidleham directed RAd and Cannonball run .. I love the 80's


----------



## defconfour (Sep 30, 2004)

Brad - I think you meant 20x1 3/8" on Fiola's bike.

BTW, where did you get Skyway teardrop tubes and the original weld sample T/A?! I'm sure some of the guys on Vintage BMX would freak seeing that stuff.

Back in the old days, one of my riding buddies split the HT off a T/A at my house trying to jump a triple I made. Reason? He was running those skinny 1 3/8" wheels and the lip was still kinda fresh. He sunk in a bit, and nose cased the landing with a real loud crack noise. Luckily he was fine - but had to walk home.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

defconfour said:


> Brad - I think you meant 20x1 3/8" on Fiola's bike.
> 
> BTW, where did you get Skyway teardrop tubes and the original weld sample T/A?! I'm sure some of the guys on Vintage BMX would freak seeing that stuff.
> 
> Back in the old days, one of my riding buddies split the HT off a T/A at my house trying to jump a triple I made. Reason? He was running those skinny 1 3/8" wheels and the lip was still kinda fresh. He sunk in a bit, and nose cased the landing with a real loud crack noise. Luckily he was fine - but had to walk home.


Nope .. Eddie rode 24's watch the opening when he doesn the foot plant on the fence at pipeline .

Ah the skyway stuff ... Skyway gave me a bunch of the tubesets before they closed up the wearhouse on their property were they stored all the old bike stuff.

I still pissed they ddint give me any spinmasters though ... some BS about Oddssey's patent :madmax:


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

The history of radness is going on over at VintageBMX...

http://www.vintagebmx.com/

Gotta have a pic of one of these up in here. The bike that started it all... the Schwinn Stingray...









Didn't I just see somebody crackin a joke about a no-handed manual? Check this... a no-handed wheelie...









Joe Kid on a Stingray = good stuff...

http://www.joekidonastingray.com


----------



## defconfour (Sep 30, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> Nope .. Eddie rode 24's watch the opening when he doesn the foot plant on the fence at pipeline .
> 
> Ah the skyway stuff ... Skyway gave me a bunch of the tubesets before they closed up the wearhouse on their property were they stored all the old bike stuff.
> 
> I still pissed they ddint give me any spinmasters though ... some BS about Oddssey's patent :madmax:


Damn, I always thought Fiola rode 20x1 3/8" for a while. I checked Vintage too and they're talking 1 3/8" rims as well: http://www.vintagebmx.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=3;t=008082;p=1 but I'll search some more on the site and see if I can find a post from Fiola himself on the wheels he ran.

I do remember a shot of RL and him doing airs on a ramp on the cover of BMXA for the cruiser roundup test. Did he have a custom Pro Performer frame & fork made to run 24's? And which company made 24x1.5 rims back then? I thought the choices were 24x1.75's but I'm guessing Fiola ran a lot of custom stuff.


----------



## rayray74 (Sep 18, 2005)

*My old school contribution*

Late 80's on my GT pro freestyle tour.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Very nice thread. I want even more retro pics. Makes me feel way young. I'm not even 18 yet.


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

*I love this thread*

The 80's was sweet!!!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Pics of a few legends...

Ron Wilkerson









Bob Haro









Eddie Fiola









Dave Voelker









Chris "Maddog" Moeller









Dennis McCoy









One of my favorites, one of the original dirt jumpers, Fuzzy Hall









15 year old Jay Miron









15 year old Dave Mirra









A 13 year old named Mat Hoffman


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> If you're lucky, maybe someday you can be an OG. But, you best not fake the funk. Remember that bicycles are meant to fly. And spandex causes funk faking. May the force be with you my young apprentice...


man, i didnt catch a word you just said.....rock on!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

FalconAR said:


> "Reynolds is hit! Taylor takes his own man out! Goodnight team strategy."
> 
> But seriously, I saw that movie when I was six. Nothings been the same since.


"It's Hollywood Mike Miranda... with his second dramatic exit of the day." :thumbsup:


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

*The Roots Live On*

OK, I'm not going to let this thread die.

I came across this pic over at Tonic Fab's site. Most people can't get tables this flat off a jump... Dave Vanderspeck does it off of a bunnyhop...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> OK, I'm not going to let this thread die.
> 
> I came across this pic over at Tonic Fab's site. Most people can't get tables this flat off a jump... Dave Vanderspeck does it off of a bunnyhop...


yeah, keep'er rollin'!

damn, just imagine the massive stuff he could clear with a 180 and that move!!?

I like the two people to the right of the pic on rollerskates, just standing there like, eh, what the hell is this?


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> OK, I'm not going to let this thread die.
> 
> I came across this pic over at Tonic Fab's site. Most people can't get tables this flat off a jump... Dave Vanderspeck does it off of a bunnyhop...


That... is awesome. I've seriously never seen a bunnyhop table off FLAT GROUND before.


----------



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

Dave Vanderspeck! right on. It looks like he's table 180ing. A friend of mine in SLC has a similar style and is still riding like that. I was riding with him and he literally tore the head tube off a CW bunnyhopping on flat ground in a parking lot.


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

That first redline was my first "real" bike as a kid. I think I was 7 or 8 when I got it and rode it for years. My best friend had a hutch something or other....it was all chrome with black "HUTCH" on the downtube....that's all I remember. Over one christmas break, we got together with about 10 neighborhood kids (we were about 10 years old at the time) and made a "hell track" like the movie. For the start, we tore through a fence and used a drainage culvert as the drop-in. Some of the jumps were alright but many were plywood over coolers and log piles with 2x8s over them etc. We spent that entire 2 weeks (christmas vacation) doing nothing but building and riding that track. It was nice having absolutely no responsibilities except making it home for dinner. Those were good days. I wish I could see that bike again but I don't remember what happened to it after I found girls and cars.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Man, i had two Kuwahara's when i was a kid. I gave them to my brother to look after when i joined the military out of highschool. That fat bastard got them both ripped off with in year. I still am pissed off at him for that, and that was like 20 years ago, hehe. There is a new set of Tuff wheels hanging up in a local bike shop. I wish i had a worthy 20" to put them on.  They were the **** when i was a kid.


----------



## addomg (Mar 29, 2005)

I am old - here are a few items from my entire collection of freetylin i found recently.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

OK, some of these guys weren't exactly around at the roots of creation... but, IMO, here are some of the most stylish dirt jumpers of all time...

Tim "Fuzzy" Hall



























TJ Lavin



























Brian Foster




































Shaun Butler


----------



## defconfour (Sep 30, 2004)

Cru-

Fuzzy was one of the pioneers of modern dirt jumping and can definitely be classified as Roots. He and Mad Dog were in a lot of issues of BMXA during the mid-late 80's. They were the BMX Action testers at the time.

A couple of covers from 1987.



















https://www.23mag.com/gens/fuzzy.htm

Brian Foster has also been around for a long time and is like a good wine. One view of his 360 tree bump in Fit shows what's up.

Shawn Butler - damn, he was all over the place in the mid 90's. Great style and tricks.

All those guys you mentioned were in the movie SOIL which is on the same level of Rad!

Kris Bennett, Ground Chuck, Punjab also need to be mentioned for trail riders.


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

WOW.. I just cam upon this thread.. nice.. 

I am 35 and I remember a lot of these mags and pics.. I started riding BMX about 1978 started on a Team Murray, got a paper route and saved up to buy a Schwinn Predator ( ended up with about three of them over the years) Really started playing with “freestyle” back in the day you know Endos / Miami Hoppers loved the bolt on pegs that we used for standing on, remember they used to fold up on the fork leg :thumbsup: .. I remember when I learned how to do a Decade I was stocked and surfing.. man I loved to stand on a seat and handlebar (no helmet ever.. that was stupid) started racing in 1983 and loved it had a Titan Ti Light and used ZRims… 

Anyway to the post, today I still love to jump and ride park, I am no where as good as I was as a kid, but I can still get some air and do some of the simpler stuff 360, x ups, and nice tables.. Thought about bringing the “Visor Grinder” back.. but decided not to.. A lot of the riding today came from those days and it makes me smile to see the progression after all these years people doing stuff I would have never thought possible..

Great thread,,,

C


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

hey, Brian Foster still is the man! he was just in a couple of contests recently, well, more exhibition fun for him... but anyway, just bringin' his trail flow everywhere he rides. ironic how that is part of the new school anyway, ride pegless, only air it out with pumping lines and flattie style and spins... maybe just a backlash against the super technical stuff being pulled now... 

great to see the roots still chuggin' through on this board, keep'er at the top!


----------



## defconfour (Sep 30, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> hey, Brian Foster still is the man!


It really blows me away watching B Foster in some of the latest vids. I remember seeing him in the older stuff including the race footage and the X-Games back in 1998 where he won Dirt. It's nuts how he still so good even with the level of modern day riding.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

MT Road said:


> Thought about bringing the "Visor Grinder" back.. but decided not to..


Bring it back old school!! I've been caught doing "Grizzlies" at the trails recently.

And, yeah, B Foster is hands down my favorite rider of all time. Nobody does smoother 3 variations. Him and his brother used to tear it up in AA pro, too.


----------



## rollswithpogies (Dec 21, 2006)

haha that's awesoem that you guys brought up Rad. I have a funny story about that movie. My mom used to date Bart Connor (played Bart Taylor) for a while (including when that movie came out). I was 4 when I first saw it in the theaters and wouldn't talk to him for about 2 weeks because I was so mad that he waited under the bridge and lost the race. haha Can't make that stuff up. But later he did give me a pro freestyle tour with 5 spoke mags so my allegiance was easily bought haha.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

rollswithpogies said:


> haha that's awesoem that you guys brought up Rad. I have a funny story about that movie. My mom used to date Bart Connor (played Bart Taylor) for a while (including when that movie came out). I was 4 when I first saw it in the theaters and wouldn't talk to him for about 2 weeks because I was so mad that he waited under the bridge and lost the race. haha Can't make that stuff up. But later he did give me a pro freestyle tour with 5 spoke mags so my allegiance was easily bought haha.


BWAHAHA!!! That's one of the best stories I've heard in a while. Damn, dude, you almost had an Olympic gold medalist for a step dad.

I have 3 of the red Rad Racing t-shirts. But, there is another shirt in the movie that I have always wanted. The dude that Wes kicks in the shins at the playground is wearing it. It has a silhouette of Bart on his bike and says "Bart Taylor. The Man." I would love to have that shirt. I should have somebody make it for me.


----------



## bryang (Apr 24, 2004)

Brian Foster is still THE MAN. I bought a Blue Falcon last year and built it up-great riding bike for old dudes. Dave Voelker is bad too, but he's disappeared from sight in the last year or so.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

DC and SE Racing are comin' out with a new movie for summer... 30 Years of Radness.... should be a good one... (unless it's just shameless propaganda to make you want to go buy DC/Quiksilver gear...)








"Get Ready...DC and SE Racing are about to take you back through 30 years of BMX history... Be on the look out early Summer '07 for a unique and exclusive collaboration from DC's Double Label™ Projects."


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

How come i never spotted this thread previously? Anyway brilliant thread. Brings back so many memories, and its great to illustrate to the 'youngsters' where it all came from.

Grew up racing bmx in the streets and dirt tracks in the bush (ie; walking tracks/singletracks) around Sydney (Australia) with all my crazy mates in the very early 80's. My first decent bike was an '82 black Quicksilver BMX, similar to pic below off BMXmuseum, except i also had yellow Skyway Tuff's (i think the Quicksilver's were basically the same as the equivalent Mongooses...anyone confirm that?). I remember it weighed an absolute tonne but was super high geared which helped me win all the street races...not so good out in the bush though. I remember removing the protective padding 'cos i thought it was 'gay' and getting into trouble with my dad. 










1983's "BMX Bandits" movie was also a massive massive influence on BMX in OZ before "Rad". It created heaps of little tearaway BMX gangs in the 'burbs of Australia....

BMX Bandits end credits - race scene with Nicole Kidman:





original 1983 poster...









haha, nice 'do' Nicole...









Anyway keep bringin the ol' skool! Very interested in this "30 years of Radness" movie too...any more developments?

:thumbsup:


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

man oh man I want a set or two of those plastic wheels.
I remember BMX bandits!
(came out same year I did!)


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

The guy that got me into street riding. Dave Vanderspek. Rest in peace.


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

These are priceless... Hahaha...


----------



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow, I didn't know Vanderspeck had died- RIP. He was definitely an OG. Gotta love the coaster brake powered foot plant


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Awesome thread. It is good to know our roots.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

took me a bit to dig this old killer up!

little hi-lite clip from Team Haro


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

my first real bike was a haro freestyler my neighbor gave me when i was 8. it has the skywat tuff wheels and everything...


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

i have always heard hutch was one of the best...and look what just happens to be sitting in my garage..i do consider my self extremely lucky that this was my second bike ever and i have kept on to it and plan to keep on hangin on to it. it sees some action from time to time but i treat it nice being it is what it is and its older then me!!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Bump...

http://www.bmxonline.com/bmx/video/image/0,27679,1626674_78_1,00.html


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

time to bust out my two foot high stack of bmx plus from the late 80's/early 90's


----------

